# Oil



## Ladd of the north (Feb 26, 2021)

What to use oil wise during break in and after break in ? Have always used mobile 1 but read use synthetic only after break in what is everyone's opinions 🤔


----------



## BobS (Aug 26, 2020)

For small motors, I always use SAE 30 (South Florida) standard oil. I have contacted multiple manufactures and that's what they recommended. Most engines under 15 HP don't use a filter and its more important to change the oil (I use the yearly or hourly schedule that each engine manufacture recommends) due to particles in the oil than the oil breaking down. On larger engines, I still use standard oil and follow the schedule. On my hybrid cars, I use synthetic oil (Mobile One) as per the manufactures requirements. Why spend more money than you need too.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I used SAE 30 for the first 10 or so hrs, than semi synthetic


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Ladd of the north said:


> What to use oil wise during break in and after break in ? Have always used mobile 1 but read use synthetic only after break in what is everyone's opinions 🤔


Another dreaded oil thread...where everyone has their own opinion. ;>) Most new high performance cars come from the factory with synthetic oil already installed. Heck even new construction equipment, you name it. That's proof right there that synthetics don't hinder the break-in process by much. And that engines have been run prior to leaving the factory. My 2018 HD didn't come with synthetic, but the special CVO models do, not sure why. However, the first oil will usually be changed earlier then the subsequent oil services, so it is a bit of over kill to use the best lube available for the initial run in most applications. After break-in its a different story. Personally I want the best lube for said application. This usually equates to a higher priced product. So if it's really superior to most lubes, as opposed to a general do-all lube, I will see savings in the long run. I should save on repair costs, down time and possibly fuel costs. Sometimes even resale values are affected. These are difficult to project, however, but at the very least you want your equipment to run flawless in times of crisis. I don't want my generator running it's guts out to keep me comfortable while I'm worried about spending a few dollars more for a premium product. I guess what I'm saying is, I don't want to use an automotive oil in my air/oil cooled generator, because that car oil isn't made to run in such a hot application for hours and hours.... On the other hand, any oil in an engine is better than no oil in the engine. If anything, use a motorcycle oil or even a diesel oil as they are built for tougher applications than automotive oils. However, I prefer AMSOIL small engine oil in my equipment and there are several grades that one can choose depending on what equipment that you are wanting to protect. I believe there is a new 15w50 grade coming later this summer specifically made for Kohler. Check out the link below, good info regarding hard working small power equipment applications. But.....use the oil that you prefer... my 2 cents, Dutchy 





4 Stroke Power Equipment: Shop Oil for 4 Stroke Equipment - AMSOIL


Shop for 4 Stroke Power Equipment at AMSOIL. Find the full line of premium AMSOIL products and buy online for delivery to your home.




www.amsoil.com


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Ladd of the north said:


> What to use oil wise during break in and after break in ? Have always used mobile 1 but read use synthetic only after break in what is everyone's opinions 🤔


I use the Pennzoil conventional 10w-30 in the yellow bottle for break in.
Everyone has their favorite brand.


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

I usually use 15W40 Rotella in my generators because that's what I use in my F250 diesel, and I have it on hand.

I doubt that the type of oil used in a home generator is that important, as long as it meets the specs of the engine handbook in regards to viscosity and operating temperatures.

I don't remember reading about home generator problems that relate to the crankcase oil being used; ie, perhaps those relating to bearing wear or cam erosion or whatever. Even if the oil being used is not the very best, I bet that generator longevity is not measurably diminished.

It seems that most problems coming from home generator owners involve fuel, engine starting, and electricity production. Problems related to oil in the crankcase does not seem to be a big issue.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Ladd of the north said:


> What to use oil wise during break in and after break in ?


Break-in with whatever the manufacturer provided for the period specified in the manual, then switch to a quality full synthetic of (or higher than) the specification called for in the manual.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

for me it depends on the brand of the gen set.
honda likes castrol. and 10-30 for all moderate weather.
i use royal purple in the industrial engines.

yes on the synthetic after proper break in.
and yes on the zddp!


----------

